# Winter specific marketing ideas??



## TheLumberJack (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been brainstorming a bit for fall/winter specific marketing ideas for tree removal/trimming/pruning jobs...

Very loosely I'd like to come up with some sort of statistic for shock value to homeowners as to why they should get questionable trees around their homes removed now as opposed to calling me sometime in January because it's laying on their roof because of ice buildup....

Anyone help out on coming up with some sort of one-liner?

Doesn't need to be a work of art, just something to get it in their minds..

Thanks


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 23, 2009)

Treemandan is good at that sorta thing. Where are you at Dan?


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Narrator's voice. 

"If an ice-storm hits here next month,,, would your house be covered........... in trees?"

Something to that effect?

Or you could ask folks if they've had their pre-ice storm inspection yet?

Just a couple of ideas.


----------



## demographic (Oct 27, 2009)

Sort of "average cost of repairs after a tree hits a roof in a storm" kind of thing?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 27, 2009)

Nab a pic in the various images search engines that show some brutal ice storm damage to a house or car.... Then demonstrate how that big branch "hanging over your roof" is going to look like that with a pic taken during the summer time with big branch hanging over the roof.

"Leaving it to Jack Frost is risking your loss."​*Golden John's Limber Service​*
Also be sure to specify just how the process works in as few words as possible. The ice collects on all of those twigs etc, and with every extra stick comes added weight of the ice until the wind snaps the branch off. Describe that process or they don't readily picture it so well. If they don't picture how that would happen over there house or cars etc, they don't think about anything like how much it's going to cost to prevent his liability hanging over their structures.


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks guys...i came up with a pretty brief 1/3 page flyer and blasted them out to some neighborhoods yesterday. I'm one of those rarities that gets great results from door-to-door flyers...hopefully this will continue.

Flyer stated that ice increases branch weight by up to 30 times, causing sagging and inevitably breakage. Also stated, 'as a responsible homeowner sleep better with peace of mind and get those questionable trees trimmed or removed now.'


thanks again for the brainstorming


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Oct 28, 2009)

How's the return been on the flyers?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 29, 2009)

I will admit as I get older I am becoming very cynical. However, I do not like people trying to sell me by using scare tactics. So many are doing it, I've become numb to it. The media presents a new 'sky is falling' scenario monthly (H1N1 being the latest) and more often than not, diddly squat happens. Hence a certain overall cynicism. I think you should target the health and appearance of the people's trees rather than 'falling on your roof'. JMHO


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 29, 2009)

Daddy M Dawg said:


> How's the return been on the flyers?



giving two estimates this evening...we shall see...


I wouldn't necessarily call this a scare tactic. I think it's more of a scenario that the average homeowner often ignores problems until they happen. I worded the flyer such that it didn't come across as trying to corner them (cue Jaws music), but rather enlighten them and give them a wake up call, hoping the results are husband saying to wife, "You know what Elly May, gosh darn it, I'm going to do the right thing and just take care of that now before it turns into a bigger problem."


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Oct 29, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> I will admit as I get older I am becoming very cynical. However, I do not like people trying to sell me by using scare tactics. So many are doing it, I've become numb to it. The media presents a new 'sky is falling' scenario monthly (H1N1 being the latest) and more often than not, diddly squat happens. Hence a certain overall cynicism. I think you should target the health and appearance of the people's trees rather than 'falling on your roof'. JMHO



I wasn't thinking of scare tactics as much as creating awareness. Unfortunately in Springfield, Mo a few years ago an ice storm hit. What made it worse for homeowners was they weren't maintaining their trees. So the damage was worse. I look at his flyer as a way to possibly prevent this from happening in other areas while acquiring business in slower times.


----------



## southsoundtree (Nov 1, 2009)

Pruning is better in winter/dormant season for lots of trees. 

Frozen ground can result in less damage from falling chunks. 
Better access for bucket truck and skid steer.

If they want the chips from hardwood trees for trails/paths, there is not leaf material.


----------



## StewartTreeCare (Nov 29, 2009)

*winter mailer opinions*

Just wondering if I can get some feedback for my winter mailer. Tell me what you think.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 29, 2009)

TheLumberJack said:


> I've been brainstorming a bit for fall/winter specific marketing ideas for tree removal/trimming/pruning jobs...
> 
> Very loosely I'd like to come up with some sort of statistic for shock value to homeowners as to why they should get questionable trees around their homes removed now as opposed to calling me sometime in January because it's laying on their roof because of ice buildup....
> 
> ...



Just try to find an effective way to say " pay now or pay later"?
Jeff


----------



## TheLumberJack (Nov 30, 2009)

looks good Stew..good luck


----------



## StewartTreeCare (Dec 1, 2009)

thank you


----------

